# Good Riddens Lipinskis!



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

One of the companies i deal with had been trying to negotiate to get them to stop forcing us to go work above and beyond that of the original contract from October 08... well they sent them a letter today, a day before the storm tomorrow breaking the contract and terminating all accounts sent to this company lol. Whats shocking is that the company that i deal with, was going to terminate the contract for numerous reasons prior, but felt it was best to stick it out and deal with the "BS" from this large snow removal company to limit any possible legal issues if they could. 

I think its a shock that Lipinski's terminated their contract with them because they're the ones who have [email protected]#$# around with everyone this whole season so far. They are terrible to work for and i hope none of you little guys out there even consider subbing for them in NJ or any other states on the east coast that they deal with. Let this be your warning, its my opinion but coming from someone honest and i dont pull any punches with this business.

I cant elaborate if they have paid, will pay or will pay the whole amount of what they owe the company or myself for that matter. But by canceling this contract MID SEASON, they are in a breach of contract for a number of reasons. 

The accounts they now probably will assign another sub-contracted company have left many other sub contractors suddenly with no work from this company, including myself which had still 4 remaining sites for this company. We earlier a couple weeks back canceled over half of our contract with them because i found out first hand that the parent companies including Brickmans were out salting the properties "my company" was assigned to be handling over the course of the 08-09 season. We removed several large sites, and i then took another couple sites, not close to us and for less pay, but it beats having 3 trucks sit suddenly throughout the rest of the season. It has been a terrible year, theyre lucky they're not dealing with us directly because i would have had my attorney so far up their a$$ they'd be crapping legal terminology already.:realmad:

I sure as hell hope they get sued, they jerked around with other management companies, they jerked us around, it has caused a lot of individuals, companies and people to lose jobs and income this year ON CONTRACT for the season. You'd think the big companies would have their ducks in order and act professional and be a pleasure to work for, even if the pay is much less than servicing your own accounts.

Im going to now have to re-visit each site, pull up all of our stakes we had put down earlier this season and im going to try and get a hold of whomever company they now have servicing these sites for this storm tomorrow and let them know of the problems they'll most likely run into.

Next year surely HAS to run much smoother without these 18 million dollar a year jackos thinking they're running the show.

I will be bidding on anything i can find, for snow removal and landscape maintenance for this coming season. Maybe a 100k account wont hurt them much but they piss off enough companies and 10 accounts like that will add up.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Can you tell us how you really feel about Lipinski? I'm surprised your working 3rd down on the poll, cause from their pricing on things there shouldn't be anything left!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

rsvees;741019 said:


> Can you tell us how you really feel about Lipinski? I'm surprised your working 3rd down on the poll, cause from their pricing on things there shouldn't be anything left!


lol there isnt, and we were supposed to get a little more than subbing for the middle company since last year, they took a small % cut and i didnt gain anything so they only made the extra profit, plus lipinskis underbids almost everything cheap. Cheap prices=cheap service and no body working for them.


----------



## jenton (Nov 2, 2008)

boy, i guess you really are pisssssed offf....


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

But didn't they get their picture on the cover of the magazine that SIMA puts out????......hahaha


----------



## tutianoburgante (Feb 4, 2009)

Was any of the companies that Lip. broke the contracts retailers like HD?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Brad3403;756405 said:


> But didn't they get their picture on the cover of the magazine that SIMA puts out????......hahaha


Yeah lol, i think they WERE #2 rated gross in the whole US in 06, you'd expect more from them for that alone. maybe thats how they got to where they are or why they're profits were so high.

$1k plow job
Client gets billed 1k
Sub gets $400 normally
-$400 from sub because of paperwork error, glitch or didnt complete within their time period specs
=1k for them, They paid not a dime to complete 1k of work, bill client 1k and profit 100%

sub is out time, employee expense and salt/supplies. Thats a real business moto.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

tutianoburgante;757450 said:


> Was any of the companies that Lip. broke the contracts retailers like HD?


not sure, we never did any sub work for them that involved retailers like that.

http://www.snowbusiness.net/snowbus...ndard//snowbusiness/472008/566437/article.pdf

I contacted the Cheryl Higley editor to discuss briefly about her article on Lipinski and their "professional" management, and all of their tedious records that the article gave them so much credit for.

It should read...

Lipinski's is so professional, they require all sub contractors to supply all forms filled out 100% correct or else they will be in default and no payments will be made. This is the wave of the future and a very profitable way for Lipinski to simply shuffle some invoices and create extremely high profit margins and never have to be involved the least bit with the actual work. lol


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Well if they are not paying becuase paper work isn't filled out properly then that is called theft. I can see a delay in payment but not paying the bill. If its because work wasn't performed in a timely manner, then maybe deduct some but not skip out on a entire bill. But if people would stop doing business with these guys, they would go away in a hurry. Why would you sub for them for less than 50% of their take? Even if you got 75% of their take, its still too little. I just don't get it. if you want to sub for someone, find a local company that needs help. Much easier to get paid.

Sima will never get my membership, if they continue to promote these types of companies as successful businesses.


----------



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

we subcontract to contractors and pay all when we get paid usually within the month of work being done and we only keep 10% so if it is 1000 you would get 900.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;758419 said:


> not sure, we never did any sub work for them that involved retailers like that.
> 
> http://www.snowbusiness.net/snowbus...ndard//snowbusiness/472008/566437/article.pdf
> 
> ...


So what did Cheryl say? Rama I have been following your Lipinski bashing for awhile. I have never had any dealings with them, so have no input either way. I do believe there are two sides to every story. I am the 11th person to respond on this thread, and you have responded 4 times. PS has 35,000 members, which I am sure there must be some who work for Lipinski. Yet so far no real other complaints. There is another Thread on Lipinski and even that one was more positive than negative. I disregard most posts when they say they know someone who has had a problem. I would rather hear from first hand experience. I am not saying that what you posted is not true, I have no doubt that you feel burned. I have not idea what was in the contract you signed. That being said, I feel for you, but that does not mean I will bash Lipinski. Learn from it, move on, and good luck next season.



dlcs;758490 said:


> Well if they are not paying becuase paper work isn't filled out properly then that is called theft. I can see a delay in payment but not paying the bill. If its because work wasn't performed in a timely manner, then maybe deduct some but not skip out on a entire bill. But if people would stop doing business with these guys, they would go away in a hurry. Why would you sub for them for less than 50% of their take? Even if you got 75% of their take, its still too little. I just don't get it. if you want to sub for someone, find a local company that needs help. Much easier to get paid.
> 
> Sima will never get my membership, if they continue to promote these types of companies as successful businesses.


Is Lipinski not a successful business? Not something I would ever want to become, but I am impressed how they run such a large organization. SIMA is not about those large companies. Its membership is mainly small companies, and its all about Snow and Ice Management no mater what the size of the company. I believe the smaller we are the more we are open to learn new techniques, implement new ideas, use new products. It makes no difference to SIMA if you are a member or not, but it could make a difference to you if you are a member.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Neige;758576 said:


> So what did Cheryl say? Rama I have been following your Lipinski bashing for awhile. I have never had any dealings with them, so have no input either way. I do believe there are two sides to every story. I am the 11th person to respond on this thread, and you have responded 4 times. PS has 35,000 members, which I am sure there must be some who work for Lipinski. Yet so far no real other complaints. There is another Thread on Lipinski and even that one was more positive than negative. I disregard most posts when they say they know someone who has had a problem. I would rather hear from first hand experience. I am not saying that what you posted is not true, I have no doubt that you feel burned. I have not idea what was in the contract you signed. That being said, I feel for you, but that does not mean I will bash Lipinski. Learn from it, move on, and good luck next season.
> 
> Is Lipinski not a successful business? Not something I would ever want to become, but I am impressed how they run such a large organization. SIMA is not about those large companies. Its membership is mainly small companies, and its all about Snow and Ice Management no mater what the size of the company. I believe the smaller we are the more we are open to learn new techniques, implement new ideas, use new products. It makes no difference to SIMA if you are a member or not, but it could make a difference to you if you are a member.


So with your post, who are you representing, your own thoughts or just reacting due to trying to protect SIMA??

There are 2 sides to every story. No doubt. I don't have any knowledge of Lipinski, but big organizations aren't usually built on treating the little guy fairly. 
I'm not on either sided but it seems everytime someone brings up anything regarding SIMA theres a lot of reaction.

Seems like this guy has some billing/business issues with Lipinski. Maybe SIMA should contact him directly if they're so concerned about their reputation.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Ramairfreak98ss;758416 said:


> Yeah lol, i think they WERE #2 rated gross in the whole US in 06, you'd expect more from them for that alone. maybe thats how they got to where they are or why they're profits were so high.
> 
> $1k plow job
> Client gets billed 1k
> ...


Ha! If they did that to the Italians or French plowers in Ottawa, Lipinski would be kidnapped! LOL tymusic


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

If it's sooooo bad then STOP complaining and DO NOT work for them ! If enough people will not do the work then they will go out of business. Its that simple, I have seen time after time companys screw their subs and what goes around comes around.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

dlcs;758490 said:


> Well if they are not paying becuase paper work isn't filled out properly then that is called theft. I can see a delay in payment but not paying the bill. If its because work wasn't performed in a timely manner, then maybe deduct some but not skip out on a entire bill. But if people would stop doing business with these guys, they would go away in a hurry. Why would you sub for them for less than 50% of their take? Even if you got 75% of their take, its still too little. I just don't get it. if you want to sub for someone, find a local company that needs help. Much easier to get paid.
> 
> Sima will never get my membership, if they continue to promote these types of companies as successful businesses.


Well if some of us on here charge $250 per push, they come in and take the work in bulk for $150 a push. So even if you got 100% of their profit off the client, its already working for a lot less than if you were direct.

you probably get about 75% which isnt much considering they lowballed the heck out of the jobs to get them.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Sure Neige, theres always going to be 2 sides.

Their side will say we/everyone failed to show up on time, failed to offer top notch service, and failed to complete all requirements of the contract.

With these dictionary thick contracts from some companies, if you fill up your truck at the wrong time of day your in technical breach of contract not abiding by some line of legal jargon in their terms of service :realmad:

I do not work for them, i never worked directly for them and wont ever. Maybe other companies out there that possibly visit plow site dont search for them, or they just decide not to post about it. Maybe they'd rather deal with their BS, and just finally get paid than not get paid so they keep their mouth shut.

I cant lose anything over spewing dirt about them so i'll speak freely about it. They don't owe me money right now, i don't do any work for them and don't deal with them at all.

If you really want to know how their sub contractors feel about them, and if Lipinski thinks that they DO treat them at least fairly, why would they not offer some references? 

Have them offer you 10 that they've had do work for them this season, call and find out what they say, im sure it won't be sweat and peachy. Then again, they'd never offer this info so it won't ever give you peace of mind.

I know that Lipinski calls up other "large" snow removal companies, starts telling THEM how to plow snow, when do do what when there are guys out there that have been in this business for 20-30 years. How are you going to have a person with 5 years experience start telling another company owner to do something different when he's got 4-5x the experience in the field?

If anything, maybe they are short on funds, they seem to nickel and dime the whole season, wait until the very last second when its ALREADY snowing for a half hour to go out and pre-treat.

Then they want businesses plowed out and finished by 6am, sheets signed by 8am but dont call to start services until 4am? WTF, how many of you service a 2hr plow route with your truck? none

If we service 5 of their small stores on one route, and they take an hour to plow each, you've already passed their "Deadline for completion" by the time they call you at say 4am, because you cant plow 5 stores in 4hrs. 

Heck, we would be out since 1am, doing other sites, because these jokers didnt call in time, i'd have my other trucks help on other routes. At 4am say when we get the call, it now eats up time to move those crew/trucks back to their original areas or back to other parts of town, "that we probably drove right past an hour or two ago" to start the lipinski contracted sites.

Do you see how much they mess up the operations of the sub contractors, yet pay them less than any other company but have higher requirements than god? 

When you sub contract for another company, be 1 site or 100% of your sites, THEY are not the owner, and THEY do not run your company, Lipinski thinks they do and expects you to jump as if you are a driver representing their company only.

We've been out at 4am to salt our properties, all of my trucks are back at the latest by 7:35am one morning. Rush hour starts, streets get bad/packed with traffic, slick. I get a call at 8:25am, go out and salt the Lipinski sites.

What would you do? They obviously want them ALL done within 1 or 2 hours. 

4 truck routes, only a couple sites on each route are through Lipinski, employees already left and went home, would you call them all back in, in the middle of a small snow storm at 8:30am, to go out and salt for an hour then drive back? I'd lose money in fuel/salt alone let alone having to pay employees paychecks.

Would you pay your employees for only 1hr of labor or expect them to drive 10-20 minutes BACK to work to only get paid for an hour?

I'd take one of my f350s, load up with some more salt and go out and try to hit all of them. 8:25am i get the call. Guys left, i left again and am not in any of these areas going to meet a potential client. I reschedule, waste 30 minutes of driving there and back, pickup the F350, leave by 9am and am on one of the lipinski sites by 9:30am, keep in mind its snowing, rush hour still, accidents, not good.

by 11am, i get done all businesses on 3 routes, because only a couple per route/area are for each truck for lipinski.

Our 4th route was no where close to any of the other 3, so it was a hike to get there at the last minute, yet those 2-3 places were done shortly after noon time. Lipinski isnt happy and *****es. Unsure if they tried to not pay on these services or not...

Im not a one man/one truck show, but you surely will feel like a jacka$$ working for them doing any work little or big when they almost purposely jam you up like this at the last minute.

If i had a contract directly with them and they did this, i would have told them to eat dogsh1t on the phone at 8:25am, because im close to the guys i do work for, i ate my pride, and my ego, and did all the work myself. They dont like the time span, they should have called when 90% of every other company was out salting that morning.

Theyre cheap, they wait till the last minute as to not do services probably because they work a lot of monthly contracts and have flat rate pricing. Why salt and have to pay a sub $150 if you can save all that money at the end of the month


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Ramair, I could never work under those conditions. If I understand right you were subbing for a sub of lipinski s. So when it was time to salt, or plow, did Lipinski call you directly?Or did the sub call you. In any case, if those were the conditions, I would take a pass. I still have to wonder how they maintain 500 subs. A company that size cannot hire 500 new subs every year, its got to be working for some of them.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Subbing works for some people and doesnt work for others.

For the guy with a couple of truck and a couple of guys, to sign up as a sub, have the work handed to them, and all they have to do is plow, it may be a good deal. They dont have to worry about sales, invoices, collections and everything else. Its a nice arrangement. Yes, given they get paid.

Where subbing seems to not work is when you have multiple people in line. When you become a sub of a sub. Or when you are a large standalone operation yourself.

There just is not enough profit in the business to spread it all down the line.

The way these companies make money is risk management. They get the contract for a set rate and take their cut right off the top. They guarentee their profit with little risk.

They take the risk and transfer it to the sub. The sub now has to worry about getting the work done, paying expenses, fixing trucks, fronting material money, paying labor, and on and on.

The primary contractor only has to worry about writing one check.

In almost every case, the primary will side with the customer. If the customer doesnt pay, you dont get paid. If the customer is unhappy for whatever reason, that goes back to the sub. If the customers bill is 1500 and you are supposed to get 1000 and the primary gets 500. Well if the primary gives them a 500 discount for being unhappy. Well you now get 500. The primary still gets his 500.

Its a tough game.

I have been on all sides of this.

Ive been the primary, ive been the sub, and ive been the sub of a sub. 

Each person up the line has the goal of making money while transferring the risk down the line.

Its all a matter of having the right people in the right positions.

If youre a sub, and you have a larger overhead than your primary contractor....What makes you think you can do the job at 30% less and still make it?

I did it for a few years. Did 200k in snow work as a sub., and finished each season more in debt than when I started. i dont think i ever slept.

When the primary contractor is in bed and gets a call about a snowball on a sidewalk after you just got home from being out 40 hours, he doesnt want to hear it.

He takes the call, tells the customer in a happy voice "No problem, we;re on our way"

Now he gets on the phone to you.....Tells you "The customer is very unhappy, you have to get out there right now or youre not getting paid"

Then he rolls back over under the covers, and you want to jump off a bridge until spring.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

The more people in the line, the more people that have their hands grabbing your nuts.

As the sub of a sub, you have to worry about getting paid yourself, and hoping the sub gets paid, and hoping, the primary gets paid, then hoping the management company gets paid, and hoping the customer pays them.

Think about if everyone up the line waits a few extra days to bill......

You have ALL the expenses. They are just waiting for profit in their checks meanwhile you are waiting for the money to pay employees, payments, trucks, salts, vendors, repairs...etc etc etc.

If the primary is paid late.....big deal....they wait....They dont have bills like you do. They only have subs calling for money.

If you get paid late....You may be parking your trucks and eating a lot of mac and cheese with employees standing on your front porch.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont understand why people continue to work like this. This guy gets the contracts....gives it to this guy....then that guy gives it to you. To me its one of the most **** up ways to work. There is no shock that this guys dont pay you until July for a storm in December. Its not that hard to get your own accounts or sub-contract for a guy with his own accounts. I feel if plowers continue to do business like this, threads such at this one will continue to happen. 



I would got get your own accounts and cut out the 4-5 diff middle men.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

procut1;759381 said:


> The more people in the line, the more people that have their hands grabbing your nuts.
> 
> As the sub of a sub, you have to worry about getting paid yourself, and hoping the sub gets paid, and hoping, the primary gets paid, then hoping the management company gets paid, and hoping the customer pays them.
> 
> If you get paid late....You may be parking your trucks and eating a lot of mac and cheese with employees standing on your front porch.


agree 100% no need to work like this. Go bid on your own accounts, you seem to have the equipment to do it. And why go through the hassel of this crap, when south jersey avg about 2-3 plowing events a year


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Heres why it takes so long.

Bill due for the customer Dec 1.
They have 30 days, so if they pay perfectly on time the primary gets his check Jan1.
Then he waits 30 days to pay his sub. Sub gets check feb 1
Then he waits 30 days to pay his sub. Sub sub gets check mar 1

If there is any screwup along the line, the guys down the line wait.

The right way obviously is for the primary to pay out of his own pocket and then collect. but most wont do that. That is what they are supposed to do, and what they are getting paid their cut for. Selling the job and making the money transfer.

Most take it a step further and remove ALL risk for themselves. They wait until they get paid to pay you.

You can very easily go broke as a sub.

With that said, I have no knowledge of Lipinskis other than knowing they are a large, seemingly successful operation and I understand that with any operation, there will be two sides to every story.

Nothing in my post is referring to them or how they do business. Im only speaking of personal experience with other contractors.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

tls22;759393 said:


> I dont understand why people continue to work like this. This guy gets the contracts....gives it to this guy....then that guy gives it to you. To me its one of the most f*ck up ways to work. There is no shock that this guys dont pay you until July for a storm in December. Its not that hard to get your own accounts or sub-contract for a guy with his own accounts. I feel if plowers continue to do business like this, threads such at this one will continue to happen.
> 
> I would got get your own accounts and cut out the 4-5 diff middle men.


Well said.


----------



## PLCI (Nov 8, 2004)

No matter how much we all love to bash these type of contractors.

1. They will always be there. There are alot of corporations w/ stores all over the contry who want to deal with 1 contractor for all there stores. This contractor hires subs to handle the work. Bash the corporation if you want, but they will not negotiate contracts on a local level. We were talking with a bank who had 38 stores across 2 states, from a management level they had 1 person who handled the exterior & interior maintenance for all 38 buildings. What does he do manage all 38 contracts? or hire one contractor and let them handle the management? Lipinskis did not just sweep into your town & lowball the property, I would bet that they have never even seen the property.

2. Contracts are in place for a reason. Lipinskis has a contract you sign. They negotiated the terms & the price with the corporation. If you don't agree w/ the terms change them or don't sign it! The price is the price, If you don' like the price don't sign it! you didn't negotiate it on the corporate level. 90% of contracts (not RFP's) that come back to us for our signature go back with revisions because we don't agree with the terms. It's the same with our subcontractor contracts, 1/2 of our subs amend our contract until we reach mutually agreed terms.

3. If you sign a contract for 4 of their properties and they must be fully serviced by a certain time, you better have 4 plows/salters in place or don't agree to the contract. 

4. Lowballing, you were not in the room and you have no idea what the contract was signed for. If a corporation approached you with 40 stores do you think they would be looking for a discount? These contracts are created on a national level.

Join SIMA, the resources available to you when it comes to bidding, contracts, HR, jobcosting, and operations are invaluable.


----------



## jenton (Nov 2, 2008)

PLCI you must be a lipinski employee, but correct you are


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

PLCI- well said, very well said. I've negoiated with the "lipinskis" of the business, they are a market value company, plain and simple. They sell a service at what its worth to their client, unfortunately they disregard what's best for the industry in favor of gross sales.

We don't like them or their type, but this is business, not personal and they grow each year, so obviously their service is in demand.

Look at it from a property owners side, multi site rates, a huge network of service providers. Cost savings, how is it bad for property owners.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Just another "pissed off" thread started by Ramairfreak
Bid what you want to bid on.


----------



## snowbankr (Oct 6, 2004)

They took over an account I had for the past 12 seaons. I called and told them although thier offer was lucrutive, I have to respectfully have to tell you to go ?)*& yourselves. They finally found a person to do the lot, I talked to him and told him what the job went for the past 3 years....the look on his face was priceless and this on out first event, 9" snow with 6 hours of rain on top of that. That storm took up what they pay in 1 month for the contract. We on average were there 24 days/month plowing, sanding, treating walkways, loading and hauling, some type of work dealing with snow related stuff. I had less stress this past storm than any of years past. Whatever.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

hydro_37;904658 said:


> Just another "pissed off" thread started by Ramairfreak
> Bid what you want to bid on.


Yeah from 10 months ago... every time one is pulled up, +1 for me:laughing:


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I think we are about to be graced with a "Good Riddens US Maintenance!" thread. Stay tuned!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

you can't leave us in the lurch like that, come on SPILL what you know!!!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

buckwheat_la;930760 said:


> you can't leave us in the lurch like that, come on SPILL what you know!!!


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94649

:laughing:


----------



## wmik55 (Oct 27, 2009)

there will always be companies large and small taking advantage of contrctors who let them. never take on too large of a percentage of your work from peole you are not familiar with. until you have expierience in dealing with them you can't know what to expect. also if you are subbing you should never take on the financial risks like USM has in their contracts. the whole idea of being a sub is you work for less, but don't have to get accounts or collect the money


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jenton;901915 said:


> PLCI you must be a lipinski employee, but correct you are


Just because he speaks the truth makes him an employee?



hydro_37;904658 said:


> Just another "pissed off" thread started by Ramairfreak
> Bid what you want to bid on.


No kidding.

Full of half truths and BS.

Hey ramair, why don't you have your attorney send a threatening letter to Northern Tools so they can poop legal jargon.

I can't believe you started this thread and you don't even deal with them directly. What a maroon.


----------



## Snow Princess (Mar 4, 2009)

I know thats what I said before he starts a thread to get attention..he's a sub of a sub--no wonder you get crapped on--you'd be lucky if Lipinski or Brinkman or any big company even knew who you were! haha just another example of why some small companies will always be that way...the guys complaining the most are the ones that want to be big so bad but lack the tools and brains to get there. hey buddy when I am HUGE I'll remember to stay away from your screen name and you can start mean threads about ME! But remember to look me up as Snow QUEEN by then!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Snow Princess;1020996 said:


> I know thats what I said before he starts a thread to get attention..he's a sub of a sub--no wonder you get crapped on--you'd be lucky if Lipinski or Brinkman or any big company even knew who you were! haha just another example of why some small companies will always be that way...the guys complaining the most are the ones that want to be big so bad but lack the tools and brains to get there. hey buddy when I am Huge I'll remember to stay away from your screen name and you can start mean threads about ME! But remember to look me up as Snow QUEEN by then!


When you are HUGE, i am pretty sure Ramair well not want anything to do with you, lol, i think you mean when your buisness is huge (i hope)


----------



## Snow Princess (Mar 4, 2009)

haha buckwheat you got me there! I'll stay trim wesport

when my business is big he wont deal with me...he is quite clearly against "the man" and big business...by then I'll be part of the machine man, the man getting him down! haha :salute:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lmao, if i can offer something up, having chatted with Ramair online a bit, i think his problems come from growing a buisness too fast, he is having growing pains, i don't think he is a bad guy, and to be honest, i have a problem with how some of these management companies are conducting themselves too. We work for 4 management companies where i am at, we send off a invoice every month, detailing what we did, costs, etc as per contract. We receive payment within 20 days usually, sometimes sooner. They have never asked me to sign a rediculous contract stating i can't sue anyone if they decide to sc#w me, all they ask is current WCB, and insuance statements, and to sign off on the agreed rates for the season. The fact is some of the companies in the US are not very orgainzed, and are big bullies, JMO.


----------



## Snow Princess (Mar 4, 2009)

definately the US is sue happy. These big retail giants literally want to see a claim and immediately throw it at you. Doesnt matter if the person fell in an area we cant plow because of there crap being there or they keep equipment parked somewhere and a customer crossed that area as a short cut its just immediately if someone fell IT MUST MEAN ice was there so you didnt do your job! Hello...this country is so sue crazy it makes me sick.

I know a lawyer and he told me a story that a lady was in a Kmart or some store like that in the greeting card section and one of the card envelopes was on the floor and she slipped on it and fell. Not only is she suing the store but she is suing Hallmark because it was one of the envelopes to their cards.

HOLY CRAP :realmad:


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

buckwheat_la;1021027 said:


> lmao, if i can offer something up, having chatted with Ramair online a bit, i think his problems come from growing a buisness too fast, he is having growing pains, i don't think he is a bad guy, and to be honest, i have a problem with how some of these management companies are conducting themselves too. We work for 4 management companies where i am at, we send off a invoice every month, detailing what we did, costs, etc as per contract. We receive payment within 20 days usually, sometimes sooner. They have never asked me to sign a rediculous contract stating i can't sue anyone if they decide to sc#w me, all they ask is current WCB, and insuance statements, and to sign off on the agreed rates for the season. The fact is some of the companies in the US are not very orgainzed, and are big bullies, JMO.


Thank you buckwheat lol. I mean most times on all these business related forums im here to help. Im not just coming on here to vent about lipinski's and brickmans and yadda yadda because i love to type so much, although im a fast typer 

I only mainly look to accomplish one thing. That no other company here goes through the same thing i did, for any reason. We are not a joe blow tiny little company. We're far from a lipinski sized company and never will be that size. But honestly 90% of the guys on here that think theyre big bad internet tough guys/companies like marke oogle your grandmother that posts in every one of my threads probably makes 50-100k a year and thinks their company or snow removal operations are right up there with brickmans. 

I dont think that once i have blatantly secluded anyone on this site and said "i hate you" because i read your posts.. so what dont like reading my posts, dont open it? Some how though, 90% of you click on ramairs posts and are like "ahhh i have to read this", why?


----------



## JMill_PA (Feb 7, 2010)

Ramairfreak98ss;1021777 said:


> Some how though, 90% of you click on ramairs posts and are like "ahhh i have to read this", why?


Because the unintentional comedy is off the charts!!


----------

